
Show HN: BigOofN – job board from the perspective of software engineers - krazykonkani
https://www.bigoofn.com/
======
Tokiin
For those that got confused like me, it's "Big O of N", not "Big Oof N"

~~~
_verandaguy
Big Oof on the title.

~~~
krazykonkani
Thanks! Will fix today, as you can tell we are super early stage. Trying to
collect feedback and keep improving.

~~~
opmac
Copyright 2018?

~~~
krazykonkani
Will get to that too.

------
madamelic
"FANG"

"Unicorn"

"Incubators"

"Corporate"

Ah yes, the four company types. And that's all the company types there are.

\---

I think that

"Famous"

"Late"

"Mid"

"Early"

"Seed"

would be better categories. You could use Crunchbase or something similar to
categorize by what round they are in.

That still excludes bootstrapped companies but are much more sane categories
in my opinion.

~~~
ilikepi
Seems like two different filters are needed: one for size and one for stage.
Excluding established/bootstrapped companies is silly unless the purpose of
the site is to only list jobs at startups.

~~~
krazykonkani
We don't plan on excluding any established companies, the filters will be
expanded and you will see more categories soon.

------
xenocratus
For any non-American here: the website is made for US

~~~
krazykonkani
Thanks, yes, for now. Canada will be added in couple of weeks, followed by
countries in western Europe.

~~~
sheikheddy
A checkbox for "VISA" or "INTERN" (like the who is hiring threads) could be
really valuable. I like the UI, but what's the source for the 'total funding'?

~~~
krazykonkani
Thanks, you can filter for Interns by title. Few postings explicitly mention
whether they sponsor visa or definitely don't, so its tricky to determine, we
would add it in our things we would like to do list.

------
stevewodil
On mobile the homepages animated "an individual contributor role." text
overflows with the button placement.

Also when typing in a filter for the location name, the site stutters. This is
probably because the JS is trying to filter the whole list on each keypress.
You could implement a slight delay before starting a search. I've previously
implemented something similar by restarting a timer (clearTimeout +
setTimeout) each keypress. Once the setTimeout actually executes (in my case
after 200 ms) OR the user hits the enter key, the state is updated and the
filter search is performed using the current value of the text input. I've
found this to be a great solution for responsiveness.

~~~
leesalminen
Lodash.js has a great `_.throttle()` that I use all the time to buffer
keypress/state management.

~~~
stevewodil
throttle uses debounce, which uses a timer + setTimeout and clearTimeout :)

------
codingdave
I do like the simplicity of the design, and the filters by type of company.

But I also feel that we're at maximum capacity for aggregated job boards. We
see a new one posted on here every week. So even though I like this better
than many of the others I've seen, the job board market has exploded to the
point of absurdity, so I'm not sure what to make of them all.

~~~
krazykonkani
Thanks for the feedback, do agree there are too many job boards now. Our goal
is to collect data which would be useful from the perspective of engineers:
team size, stock option value, etc. We are still in very early stage in the
process.

------
harrisreynolds
Ok. First off I love the name. Fantastic.

Also. I love the clean and simple design.

If there is one tweak I would make I would add a simple badge to the company
name like you see here for the 'Developers' tag:

[https://www.webase.com/website-gallery](https://www.webase.com/website-
gallery)

All the best!

~~~
krazykonkani
Thanks for the feedback! We got lucky with the name :). Will check into adding
a badge.

------
Martinsos
Useful! I am not looking for a job, but on the other hand I like being updated
on what is out there (with respect to my interests). Which means I will not go
through the jobs now, but if I could define my filter/interests and then
subscribe to get an email with job roles that are best fit, every week or 2
weeks or month, that would be interesting.

~~~
krazykonkani
Yes, majority of the engineers are in the state you are in. We have on our
roadmap a feature similar to what you are describing.

------
klyrs
The location search bar is particularly frustrating on my phone. Perhaps
exacerbated since the site's under load? But it's appears to be kicking off an
ajax request per keydown and not updating the input text until that request is
completed. Very frustrating as I suck at typing on this danged phone and the
feedback delay aggravates that.

~~~
krazykonkani
We added a delay after each key press in the location filter, it should be
easier to use now, please try when you get a chance.

------
wespiser_2018
First off, congrats on a successful reception on HN. Now, the site layout on
mobile needs some love. I would suggest setting up google analytics, and
getting some numbers on what percentage of users are hitting this from which
device size, and allocate your time accordingly.

~~~
krazykonkani
Thanks! Agreed, the numbers for mobile are significant. Our focus so far was
mostly on data collection and cleanup, hence we stayed on building web only.
Will spend resources on mobile soon, once couple more features are released on
the web.

------
RobDRosenberg
Love the design and simplicity of it! Are you using any APIs? I ask because if
you can add info on the date it was posted that could be useful information to
display as well.

~~~
krazykonkani
Thanks! Not using any APIs, we read from Career pages. Once our processes are
more established, we should know when the posting went live, we will start
publishing the date soon.

------
DailyHN
I've been running job boards for 8+ years. Monetization is the biggest
problem.

How do you plan to monetize?

------
eyegor
May want to update that giant "copyright 2018" on the front page.

~~~
krazykonkani
Giant indeed! Will be fixed.

------
dzink
Room for improvement: Golang is missing. Update the copyright statement.

~~~
krazykonkani
Thanks, will fix them in today's release.

------
gwbas1c
Where are you finding these jobs? Are you scraping something?

~~~
krazykonkani
Yeah, career pages of early stage to public companies, with focus on software
engineering roles.

------
dickfickling
Love the UI. Where are you pulling these jobs from?

~~~
krazykonkani
Read from Career pages of all companies, big and small, from Universities as
well and soon from government sites.

------
ykevinator
It's nice, where do you get your jobs from?

~~~
krazykonkani
All read from Careers pages. We will have a About Us page up this week, will
explain how we get the positions.

------
Jahak
Good service

------
sergiotapia
big oof? sounds like a place for disgruntled engineers to criticize their
company.

